# Looking for pink containers



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Any source for food grade plastic pink-colored containers? We've been a supporter for Susan Komen Breast Cancer foundation for years and I want a pink container for October sales for donation to their foundation. We may just have to use pink ribbons like last year.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Try here

http://www.dahltechplastics.com/honey1.htm

From what I have read is to ask for Nicki


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Swobee said:


> Any source for food grade plastic pink-colored containers? We've been a supporter for Susan Komen Breast Cancer foundation for years and I want a pink container for October sales for donation to their foundation. We may just have to use pink ribbons like last year.


what a great cause ...! Good for you! 


It's not a pink container but I found Draperbee that has Honey Bear Lids available in *PINK*

Scroll down to JL-003

hope this helps!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I think the pink caps on bee-shaped or angel-shaped containers may be the cat's meow. Still have a few months until October to come up with something pink.


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Swobee said:


> I think the pink caps on bee-shaped or angel-shaped containers may be the cat's meow.


That does sound SWELL! I've actually been looking around for bee-shaped containers and haven't found any online (I looked at the 'usual suspects', Mann Lake, Betterbee & Brushy Mtn)

are they in the print catalog? or elsewhere???

they are awfully cute
and I think they'll look sharp with the pink lids!!


----------

